# water cooler



## tonyandjayne (Sep 13, 2009)

hi we come over in May and can anyone tell us where we can get a cheap water cooler for the house


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm sure somewhere like Carrefour or Orphanides will have some.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Pop life have them too and they are cheaper than the big supermarkets.


----------

